# Repeating F.S.C After A Gap Of One Year?



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

I need help.can i improve my marks of f.s.c after an year? I did f.s.c in 2012 and haven't repeat in 2013 now in 2014 i am thinking to improve .can i do so? 
As it us written in our mark sheet of intermediate point no 5 *the candidates intending to improve the grades / marks are allowed to appear in subjects with one examination opportunity within one year of passing relevant examination. *i am confused.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

I dont think so you can.... but you can ask from your borad.... they will tell you better than us


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

Okay! Thank you


----------

